# Any Hub Cap Lovers Out There?



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I know it will be quite a while before I need wheels for my 67 build, but I saw *wooftfd *'s photo of his 64 with hub caps and it just struck me right. So, I'm dreaming of the future wheels for my Tyrol Blue 67 build with white pin stripes and got to looking at old school photos of very plain wheels with the small hub caps. Here's some examples on 67's...



















I really like the all black wheels with all black wall tires. My car should end up with the widest rear tires possible with some good meat up front. The rake will be slightly higher in the rear with a slightly higher than stock stance all the way around. I'm thinking of an old school hopped up, on a budget, look. Even though we all know the budget for these cars in not "low".

Anybody out there know their hub caps and where to start my research?

Ideally, I would like the plainest of steel wheels that can be found as wide as will fit in the rear and moderate width for the front. Here's the hard ask...do any of these wheel options have a positive fit hub cap option? Meaning, they screw on or otherwise rather than the tradition pop on. I'd hate to spend the coin and time restoring some old hub caps to have them spin off during a hard throttle and end up in the ditch.

I'm not set on true Pontiac wheels and caps, just looking for options that somewhat resemble the photos. I am open to 15" and 16" rims. They kinda give the car a sleeper-old-man-car look which does resemble me and will, more so, by the time I get the build done...lol.

PS: Thanks to the owners of these photos that I borrowed from the net. They are truly awesome cars!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Pontiacs Wheel Disc & Hub Caps offerings and have changed shoes many times over the years.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Big fan of the steel wheel / hub cap look. Dad sold the steel wheels within a month of buying the car but kept the original hubcaps and spare. Took me three years to find a set of date correct West Coast (Fremont) HG wheels. 

Original spare wheel and tire:


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

To me the black rim reminds me of the fuzz 😉 here's what mine came with...don't know what the heck there off of.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

...thought they looked cool in the pictures but they were 14" and beat up...sold the whole set even the spare 👍


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check out the US Wheels smoothie with baby moon hubcaps. Thinking of getting a set for my '73 Fury.









U.S. Wheel 510 Series Smoothie Gloss Black Wheels - baby moon KEYWORD - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing


Find U.S. Wheel 510 Series Smoothie Gloss Black Wheels baby moon KEYWORD and get Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing! Ever find yourself wishing someone made a Smoothie-style wheel in black so you didn't have to paint it yourself? Wish granted! U.S. Wheel 510 Series Smoothie gloss...




www.summitracing.com


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

sleeper look is always cool


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> To me the black rim reminds me of the fuzz 😉 here's what mine came with...don't know what the heck there off of.


Those are the Custom wheel covers for the 64 Tempest / LeMans / GTO


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Check out the US Wheels smoothie with baby moon hubcaps. Thinking of getting a set for my '73 Fury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 73 Ventura had Pontiac baby moons and trim rings


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

O52 said:


> Those are the Custom wheel covers for the 64 Tempest / LeMans / GTO


Then I guess I should have asked more for them.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

hub caps on the right car just have a finished look. i would pop them off put them in the trunk when i was driving a little rowdy.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

ponchonlefty said:


> hub caps on the right car just have a finished look. i would pop them off put them in the trunk when i was driving a little rowdy.


 "Rowdy" may happen when you least expect it. That's driving me to figure out a way screw fasten them on. Here's an example, thanks to Jim's reference to US Wheels...



















Not exactly vintage hub cap style, but simple and they can be ordered with the wheels ready for the fastening hardware. I would prefer caps that were at least original to Pontiacs.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Many MOONS   ago I ran this style on my old '66.


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

Baaad65 said:


> To me the black rim reminds me of the fuzz 😉 here's what mine came with...don't know what the heck there off of.
> View attachment 156163


My first Pontiac was a 1965 Pontiac Lemans 326 H.O. Came with the same hubcaps, "Spinners" except mine said Pontiac Motor Division around the face of the spinner. My car was that same Palmetto Green Poly. They were good looking caps in the day. I couldn't afford mag wheels so I ran the caps and sometimes just ran bare steel wheels.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

70s police chase. i gotcha.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a big fan. You can have steel wheels made to your specs from places like Stockton Wheel. And a wide choice of 'dog dish' caps or actual '67 wheel covers. With the exception of the imitation wire wheel covers, all of the '67 full wheel cover choices were excellent. 
Congrats for not installing 22" circus wagon donk wheels!!


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm a big fan. You can have steel wheels made to your specs from places like Stockton Wheel. And a wide choice of 'dog dish' caps or actual '67 wheel covers. With the exception of the imitation wire wheel covers, all of the '67 full wheel cover choices were excellent.
> Congrats for not installing 22" circus wagon donk wheels!!


Geeteeohguy, I am looking for a good steel wheel fabricator. Stockton Wheel no longer in business.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

That's funny. I immediately looked them up after seeing Geeteeohguy's post. Website still exists...



Stockton Wheel


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

Sick467 said:


> That's funny. I immediately looked them up after seeing Geeteeohguy's post. Website still exists...
> 
> 
> 
> Stockton Wheel


I hope they are still around. I will give it a try.


----------



## grittenhou (Nov 2, 2020)

IMHO...you can never go wrong with dog dishes...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Recently fitted some new shoes with a RL tire. Have to say I'm not a fan so off they came.


----------

